# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Petrit ame enigma

## Petrit59

Kush e vrau PETRIT AME

----------


## Petrit59

Sa jane te verteta keto informata


Ja vetem nje detal :Nje 'shok ' i Sabit Gecit nga Dibra quhej Petrit ai ishte ftuar ne Kosove nga Sabiti i cili me ne fund edhe vritet nga Sabiti.Po e pershkruaj shkurtimisht kete rast:Sabit hajni operonte ne trenin Akropolis qe fillonte askohe ne Athine dhe stacionin e fundit e kishte ne Munich te Gjermanise ..njerzit qe udhetonin me ket tren zakonisht ishin puntor turq,serb,grek,shqiptar,maqedon slloven,kroat qe te gjithe ishin te punsuar perkohesisht ne Gjermani dhe ky Sabit qe prej Lublane deri ne Fushe Kosove vidhte puntoret e shkrete ne ate tren..
Ne Slloveni gjegjsisht ne Ljubljane njihet me kete Petrit Ame, nga Dibra..ky Petriti ishte nje tregtar dhe si tregtar qe ishte kishte siguruar fitime te mira.. dhe kur erdhi lufta Sabiti e ftoj ne Kosove kinse per ta strehuar se ai ishte arratisur nga bugu maqedon asokohe . Erdhi Petriti si ke miku,shoku dhe kur erdhi Zabiti i tha tani je i kidnapuar ose 1.000.000 DM ose do te shkoj koka,u befasua Petriti!!Beri nje telefonate ne Maqedoni i tha te vellait Flamurit me sjell 1.000.000. se jam kidnapuar nga serbet keshtu i trumbetonte Sabit Geci te fliste Petriti,dhe nuk me leshojne dot po nuk pagova kete shume parash..Flamuri i ben gati 600.000 dhe prap nuk e liron Sabit Geci..
Sabiti i kerkon edhe 200.000 mije ky Petriti i thot nuk kena me Sabit..dhe ky Sabiti ate nate dehet dhe ne nje kulle ne fshatin Baks ku ishte i kidnapuar Petriti aty edhe eshte dhunuar ne menyren me barbare.Ia kishte ven doren permbi stufe kur stufa ishte e skuqur nga zjarri i madh dhe nen ate presion duke ia ojekur doren i kerkonte dhe shumen tjeter te parave.. edhe argetohej me kete viktime edhe pinte alkohol edhe me tutje diku pamesnate pasi qe ia dogji doren dhe siguroj shumen tjeter te lekve qe vinin ditet e ardhme e nxori revolen nga brezi dhe qelloj mbi te i shkaktoj vdekjen e mnjehershme.
Pastaj e moren e varrosen ne nje vend te panjohur dhe kur familja e tij filluan ta kerkojne u thoshte se me duhen kaq e kaq lek per ta gjetur dhe akoma me shume u mori lek per Petritin te cilin e kishte maskruar ne bese duke i marre edhe haraqin deri ne maja.Me ne fund e akuzonte e vrava petritin se ishte spiun..

----------

